# SQL Server browsen - geht nicht mehr...



## Kurt (30 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

auf meinem Rechner ist zum Test lokal auch ein MS SQL Server.
Bis vor Kurzem konnte ich mit dem üblichen Verfahren einen Connection String zusammenbauen.
Jetzt meldet der Serverbrowser im Dialog "Fehler beim Aufzählen der Datenserver - Enumerator meldet 'unbekannter Fehler' ".

Der Rest geht ganz normal.

Weis Jemand - Was ich da vermurkst habe ?

kurt


----------



## afk (30 Januar 2006)

Wurde in letzter Zeit irgend etwas neues auf dem Rechner installiert ?

Die Meldung kann evtl. durch eine Personal Firewall hervorgerufen werden -> zum Test deaktivieren, oder auch, wenn eine Installation an den MDAC etwas "verdreht" -> MDAC nochmal installieren, evtl. auch eine neuere Version probieren. 

Beim Eintippen des Servernamens in die Combobox sollte das ganze aber noch ganz normal funktionieren.

Gruß Axel

PS: Die Frage ist in diesem Forum ein wenig OT, glaube ich ...


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Januar 2006)

Da waren hoffentlich alle Sicherheitspatches installiert? In den letzten Tagen geht ein Wurm rum, der sich Dank Sicherheitslücken in der Serversoftware (nicht im Windows!) verbreitet.


----------



## Kurt (31 Januar 2006)

Danke.

Mein Entwicklungsrechner sieht kein Wurmloch äh Internet.

Habe versucht die MDAC28SP1 zu installieren - weil Diese schon drauf sind, läuft das Setup nicht mehr.

Habe dann das SP4 vom SQL Server installiert - jetzt geht es wieder, das browsen der Server.

was wirklich war ? null Ahnung.

kurt


----------

